# Yellow Pine tongue n groove Porch



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I would use a Minwax or Varathane stain and apply at least one coat of clear finish before installing--the wood expands and contracts with the seasons--staining in place will leave unstained portions showing when it contracts---


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

The term yellow pine is unfortunately not very useful, as there are at least a dozen species of pine commercially sold, and there are several varieties of pine that are often called yellow pine. You need to find out exactly what species it is, use the Latin name to be definitive. The seller should know.

Then you can make a determination about the best stain and finish to use. Many varieties of pine have high pitch content, which makes it important that you get the right stain and finish, which depends on the specific species of lumber you have. Also, how dry the lumber is, and whether it is heartwood or sapwood can make a big difference in how the stain turns out.


----------



## garethcooper9 (Jul 2, 2012)

I friend of mine used Varathane and it worked very well for his case but as mike said I would apply a coat before the installation to seal it really nicely


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Pine needs to be sealed before you do anything. Old timers taught me to mix equal parts processed, not raw, lindseed oil and mineral spirits, paint thinner or other such solvent to suspend it. Apply evenly but liberally. There was a guy on this site with a 60-70 year old cabin that had not had anything applied but a mix similar to this. Looked good to me! 

Allow the solvent to evaporate. A commercial clear sanding sealer would be another good option.

You might think about spraying the underside with a boron solution if you can still get to it. This will help with insects and such. 

The sealer may raise some of the grain so plan on at least a light sanding with fine grit paper. Apply your desired semi-transparent stain product and appropriate clear finish. I would look at exterior products but stay away from solid stains on horizontal surfaces. If staining, you might prefer an exterior semi-transparent deck stain. The only problem is pine is soft and you may want some urethane or epoxy support over the top. This will add to maintenance though.

Whatever you do, do not use a product like Thompson's Water Seal. And of course you will be buying your materials at a real paint store and not a box store right?

I happen to like painted porches more than you do I guess. Quality porch, floor and patio paints come in a range of factory colors that are nice and some companies have tint bases. Benjamin Moore's oil based has nice urethane reinforcement and the water based is nicely supported with an epoxy. The oil-based urethane leaves a slicker surface.


----------

